# Our Rhode Island red died.



## pblanton (Mar 30, 2015)

So... We have (had) four Rhode Island reds, among other chickens. Last week my wife noticed that one of our reds was listless and not roosting with the rest of the chickens. She was skinny, and her comb and wattles looked like they had been fried. 

We took her into the house and placed her in a trough that we have in the basement for raising baby chicks. 

She didn't eat much. She didn't poop much. And now she has died all on her own. 

We felt up her poop hole, looking for impacted eggs, but didn't find anything. 

Does anybody have any idea what could have killed her?


----------



## zamora (May 26, 2015)

I don't have any insight for you but I'm terribly sorry for your loss.


----------



## Fur_Feathered_Quilled_Mom (Aug 14, 2012)

So very sorry.


----------



## casportpony (Aug 22, 2015)

So sorry for your loss. The strange look to her comb and wattles was most likely dehydration. As for what caused her illness, it could have been many things.


----------



## pblanton (Mar 30, 2015)

I know she's just a chicken, but we love our chickens and it is terribly sad to lose one.

Thanks for the warm wishes.


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

Most of us love our chickens and it hurts when they die. Many times we don't know why. Sorry.


----------



## Alaskan (Aug 22, 2015)

Sometimes if you do a necropsy on the bird you can see causes of death.

However, usually when a beloved pet chicken dies... I don't have the heart to cut them open and look for causes (worms, internal laying, nasty liver, whatever)

Sorry for your loss.


----------

